# Slingshot Of The Month - Sep 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of the Month - Sep 2012*​
*Who made the best slingshot ?*

Danny0663 - Dedicated Tube Shooter : Aluminium and Paper Scales1632.00%LBPSD - Poison Ivy Shooter1122.00%PawPawSailor - SWPFS - Model D12.00%Flippinout - Mammoth1326.00%AKMSlingshots - Yew Natural12.00%Bob Fionda - Yume24.00%Quarterinmynose - Pa-Ting510.00%Setarip - Black Palm and Eastern Red Cedar Pocket Shooter12.00%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Time to get your vote on !

View the nominations HERE


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Poison Ivy great song/ great slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted!


----------

